# Mückenlarven



## Wels (24. Juli 2006)

ich schon wieder!!  mein teich hat die ersten "bewohner" leider sind es mückenlarven  goldfische will ich nicht in meinem teich haben sie wühlen alles auf!!  welche fische soll ich einesetzen? wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Findling (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

Hallo Franz,

Alle Teichfische ziehen Lebendfutter dem handelsüblichen Teichfutter vor. Von dieser Warte her ist es vollkommen egal. Wenn du dich dazu durchringen kannst die Fische nicht zu füttern, dann hält sich auch die Zahl des aufkommenden Nachwuchses in den Grenzen die dein Teich ernähren kann. 

Ob du auffallende Fische wie z.B. Goldfische in den verschiedensten Variationen oder lieber unauffällige Fische wie z.B. __ Moderlieschen einsetzen willst, bleibt deinerm persönlichen Geschmack überlassen. Auf "Arterhaltung" würde ich persönlich keine Rücksicht nehmen, da die Fische in deinem Teich keinerlei Auswirkung auf die freilebende Population haben. 

Einzige Ausnahme: Keine Wildfänge (eingefangene, vorher freilebende Wildtiere) einsetzen sondern ausschließlich vom Züchter. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Silke (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

Hallo Franz,
wie alt ist dein Teich denn?
Meiner ist ziemlich neu (seit April) und ich hatte keine Mückenlarven. Die ersten Bewohner waren die __ Wasserläufer, dann kamen kurz darauf die __ Taumelkäfer. Hast du keine anderen Bewohner? Die stellen sich bestimmt bald ein und dann hat sich das Problem mit den Mückenlarven erledigt. Sich deswegen gleich Fische anzuschaffen halte ich für keine gute Idee, außer wenn es eh geplant war.


----------



## Lurch (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

Hi Franz
Die __ Goldorfe ist einer der besten Mückenlarvenkiller und hat keine Lust sich im Dreck zu wälzen. Sie sind flinke Schwimmer, es macht richtig was her wenn die Bande in Formation durchs Oberwasser pflügt. 
Goldorfen sind Schwarmfische, mein Tipp 7 bis 10 Stück.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Wels (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

hallo silke
mein teich ist ca  seit 3 wochen befüllt. ich hab tausende mückenlarfen und komm mit rausfischen gar nicht nach. heute hab ich bitterlinge teichmuscheln und "rotschwänze" oder wie die heißen gekauft. ich hoffe  die mücken werden nicht schlüpfen.


----------



## Wels (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

hallo herrmann 
vielen dank für den tipp. der kam leider als ich beim fische kaufen war. das nächstemal warte ich ab bevor ich losfahr um einzukaufen


----------



## niri (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

Hallo Franz,

Deine Fische werden jetzt sicherlich die Mückenlarven vertilgen. Also kommt mein Rat nun etwas zu spät. Doch vielleicht nutzt er allen anderen, die ein Mückenproblem haben, aber eigentlich keine Fische einsetzen wollten.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Mückenlarven sehr schnell frisch angelegte Teiche bevölkern, dann aber spätestens nach 4-8Wochen spurlos verschwinden, absolut ohne Fischbesatz  . Es heißt, es werden keine Eigelege mehr in den Teich gelegt. Habe das so mit meinen beiden Miniteichen erlebt, die am Anfang nur so vor Mückenlarven wimmelten und ich schon überlegt habe, welche Minifische ich auch nehmen könnte. Habe mich aufgrund der geringen Teichgröße gegen Fische entschieden und siehe jetzt: es sind absolut keine Mückenlarven mehr da. Wenn ein Eimer voll Wasser neben meinem Terrassenteich über Nacht stehen bleibt, sind am nächsten Morgen immer einige Mücken-Eigelege im Eimer, nichts aber im Teich.

Habe von ähnlichen Erfahrungen anderer Teichbesitzer schon gehört, habe es aber solange nicht geglaubt, bis ich das jetzt selbst so erlebt habe.

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## Kurt (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

Servus Franz, 
Du bist etwas spät dran - um diese Jahreszeit treffen die Mückenlarven im neuen Schwimmteich  auf keinerlei 'Fressfeinde'.  Darum sehe ich die Notlösung mit dem Fischbesatz ein  (steht ja überall geschrieben, daß Fischbesatz eigentlich frühestens nach 1 Jahr erfolgen sollte).

was mir noch wichtig erscheint:

wenn Du Deinen Teich nach der Befüllung mit Wasser aus bestehendem Teich  'geimpft' hast, dann müssten sich inzwischen die notwendigen Organismen voll im Vermehrungsprozess befinden - Wechselspiel Algenblüte und Klärung durch 'Fressfeind'-Vermehrung.
Auch Wassertrübungen sollen Dich nicht zu voreiligen Schritten verleiten - Fachliteratur und auch Beiträge im Forum geben Auskunft über Ursache und mögliche Lösungen!!!

Mit der Zeit werden weitere Mückenlarvenvernichter zuwandern: Libellenlarven, __ Käfer, __ Molche usw......
Du kannst da eigentlich nur durch möglichst vielfältige Bepflanzung einen Teil zum Funktionieren des Ganzen beitragen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Wels (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

an alle die mir tipps gegeben haben ein herzliches danke  
fische wollte ich ohnehin haben. mein teich wurde nicht mit leitungswasser befüllt,sondern mit flußwasser (läuft direkt an meinem grundstück vorbei  )
ich denke meine fische haben eine gute überlebenchance....hoff ich!!
mein teich ist jetzt gut 3-4 wochen befüllt und glasklar 
heute habe ich nochmal wasser nachgefüllt auch um den teich zu kühlen.
kann nicht falsch sein oder??


----------



## Dr.J (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mückenlarfen*

Hallo,

habe mal das Thema hierher verschoben.


----------

